# Russian Free Runner



## SRoper (Feb 4, 2006)

[video=google;515642196227308929]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929&amp;q=russian[/video]

It's poorly edited and mixed, but minutes 2-5 are pretty amazing.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> Russian Free Runner
> 
> It's poorly edited and mixed, but minutes 2-5 are pretty amazing.



Gadzooks!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow. I mean wow.
If the guy w/o the shirt was a criminal... the police would never catch him. In fact, I wonder if that's how he learned to do that! 

Putin should hire him to train the Russian SF troops.


----------



## ANT (Feb 4, 2006)

My 16 yr old son and his friends are always making videos like that and putting them on the internet. My son's are not as extreme as the building jumping, but they do do all the different kinds of flips off of everything they can get onto. My only fear is that he is going to get a broken neck one of these times. But the Lord has been merciful thus far.

Cool video!

I'll try to find the links to my son's videos when he gets home later tonight and I'll post them on.


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 5, 2006)

The russian, spider-man!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 5, 2006)

COOL!!!!


----------

